# 10 hp circuit



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Is someone going to run this for mike this year thanks


----------



## chillerfish (Aug 11, 2009)

Any News on if and when....?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I spoke to Mike this week- he's definately out for any previous events he's run in past... he was unaware of anyone for 10HP planning to fill

Too much "enemy" directed to a great director in 2011... you all dont know what you got till it's gone  

...Compliments of some heavy metal ballad that occassionally runs through my mind 

Get'em-

Nip


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Shall that be Cinderella NIP? Now I cant get that soung out of my head

Mark


----------



## jmacz20 (May 9, 2008)

I hope someone runs this circuit this year. I think there is a lot of people who would like to participate in a format like this. Spring will be here soon!


----------



## chillerfish (Aug 11, 2009)

FYI - 10HP website has special notice "No Sportsman 10hp circuit for 2012 and possibly there after"


----------



## bassman.330 (Dec 23, 2007)

Looks like there is going to be a new 10HP circuit. www.outdoorsmanrd.com


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Am I missing something...I didn't see anything about it starting back up on the web page.


----------



## skeeterboy2011 (Jan 9, 2012)

mpd5094 said:


> Am I missing something...I didn't see anything about it starting back up on the web page.


yep theres a 2012 schedule on that website


----------



## shortstroke (Jan 11, 2005)

This should get you to the new circuit site:

*http://outdoorsmanrd.com/eastohio10hpbasscircuit.html*


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

So i wonder how you get your name in that central database???? I may be very interested in this!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

